# South African/Argentinean moving to spain



## Izak (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi everybody i am new here.

i am seriously considering moving to spain, Costa del sol, and would like some advice. i will explain my situation first:
- i have citizenship for Argentina, exstranjero documento nacional de identidad
- i am south african with the pasport and all
- i am a IT professional, with SAP (the geman system) certification, and also busy with my Prince2 (will be certified before i leave)
- i do not have millions to take over, most likely i will end up taking about R200 000 (17000 euros)

the questions:
- work, since i am not taking alot of money i would idealy like to have a job before i leave. is this realistic, and what are my options?
- does my Argentinean status help me at all to get there and start working?
- is the money that i intend on taking enough, if i live like a local what kind of monthly budget are we talking about?

thanks
Izak


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Izak said:


> Hi everybody i am new here.
> 
> i am seriously considering moving to spain, Costa del sol, and would like some advice. i will explain my situation first:
> - i have citizenship for Argentina, exstranjero documento nacional de identidad
> ...


I cant help you with your questions, but I can tell you that there is a big IT business park in Malaga, until recently it was quite successful although I have heard reports that a few places within it are now struggling with the recession. But maybe worth a look. I dont know what its called, but I'm sure you could google it, find some names and send your CV

Jo


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Izak,

My suggestion is for you to apply for jobs via the internet and see if you can get sponsored (that´s what I did). Since you seem to be highly skilled on SAP you may not face a big issue to get sponsored as you have both the knowledge and the language skills.

I don´t think there will be much out at the CDS, but rather in Madrid and Barcelona. Give it a try, see what happens.

Good luck!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

My honest advice would be - CONTACT SAP and Prince2 sales offices in Spain. And find out how many users there are for a start. 

Look in web sites like Monster.es. I think you can more or less start with the thought that you'll need also to consider Madrid and Barcelona cities. At least to start with.

I hope that in addition to your Argentinian paper that your Spanish is excellent. Otherwise it may even count against you. I had an Argentinian IT saleman work with me when I was in EMC (the disk people). He eventually had to leave as he was really quite abysmall in written Spanish - and was not making enough to justify a secretary for him. If you're a back office sort of person it's LESS important - but if you'll be dealing with outsiders - You'll be up against some really good folk.

*Make sure you have a job before coming - 17,000 is not going to last you long. 
* And as a non EU member you'll almost certainly need a SPONSOR to gain a work permit. Not sure (ask if I were you) whether that argentinian paper actually means anything or whether it's the passport that'll count to officialdom.

Reasoanble/above average SE's in the multinational Corps earn in the 36,000-48,000/year range. But this is a small - close knit world. You will have problems getting in with them unless you have a VERY demadable skill set.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Izak said:


> Hi everybody i am new here.
> 
> i am seriously considering moving to spain, Costa del sol, and would like some advice. i will explain my situation first:
> - i have citizenship for Argentina, exstranjero documento nacional de identidad
> ...


Take a look at jobserve.com

Although a UK site for IT, I have filtered "Spanish" and "Spain" and get jobs through email every day - most of them for SAP and obviously, a large number of them in Madrid and Barcelona, but you get a bit of everything, specially in the specialist/consultancy areas. This will give you agency contacts and might help with Visa and or sponsoring - specially if you also cover the implimentation side of SAP FI, HR, MM etc. I wouldn't be surprised if the likes of Deloitte Touche snapped you up.

Good luck.


----------



## Izak (Feb 12, 2009)

geese guys, you have been a great help!!! 

i have now been registering and on all the possible career sites i can find, should get some kind of feedback soon!! i have also started my research on all the other aspects of moving, accommodation, wheels etc

i am a little stuck on the wheels, how does the law work with purchasing a bike in the UK and taking it to spain........would i even be allowed to purchase one? i lov e my biking and would most definately have to buy one!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

If you've had the bike registered in your name for more than 6 months it's doable. It will NOT BE FREE though. 

It will need either a European Certificate of conformity (from manufacturer) or a local engineers report. Then it gets a LOCAL ITV (MoT) test to ensure it's identical to the homologated spec's (including tyres) - and if that's OK you can register it. Depending on the type of bike and it's origens you may need to change headlamp etc.

There will be a fee to do this which relates to the age and original new cost (IN SPAIN). It can be as easy and cheap to buy one here.

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A VAT RECEIPT or you'll have to pay VAT again.

JUST AS IMPORTANT - Is your LICENCE an EU one? - If so then fine - If not then expect to have to take a test here eventually.


----------

